# Balintawak, Eskrido CT FMA Gathering



## fangjian (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi. 
Finally made a video for the CT FMA Gathering of 2012

[yt]EjlAm0D7vlw[/yt]


----------



## geezer (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks like a good time. The Balintawak looked very like what Sam Buot's group presented at our last gathering. Very different from the stuff I've been training. That's why I love these gatherings.


----------

